# Newark Show 13th Feb



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Just in case any bird breeders don't know about it...

http://www.embba.co.uk/

EMBBA BIRD EVENTS
NEXT SALE DAY
SUNDAY 13th FEBRUARY 2010
AT THE NEWARK AND NOTTINGHAMSHIRE SHOWGROUND
WINTHORPE NOTTS *NG24 2NY*

*IF YOU ARE A BIRD BREEDER

YOU CANNOT AFFORD TO MISS IT*
*100's of BREEDERS to TALK to !!!
With Surplus Stock to Sell or Exchange*​*1000's of Birds of all types
Macaws, Cockatoos, Parrots,
Parakeets, Budgies, Finches,
Canarys, Softbills,
Poultry and Pigeons*​
ENTRY FEE
 ADULTS £5
Children under 14 FREE

*It's the same price for the last 8 years*
* DOORS OPEN*
* 9.30am until 3.30pm*
* EARLY ENTRY TICKETS £8*
* only available*
* up to 14 days*
* prior to Sale Day*

* BREEDER*
* TABLES*

*TRADE
STANDS
*selling cages, seeds, foods, medicines, aviaries
*FREE PARKING
RIGHT NEXT TO HALLS*​


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I shall be there..............and we have a budgie free to a good home if anyone is interested.


----------

